# very sad - rider killed :-((



## lachlanandmarcus (4 June 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-sussex-18324536


----------



## midi (4 June 2012)

how awful could so easily happen to anyone, rip


----------



## Fools Motto (4 June 2012)

Very sad.


----------



## WandaMare (4 June 2012)

This is so sad, condolences to family and friends x


----------



## Becca-84 (4 June 2012)

Oh my goodness, I hadn't heard this - I had heard about the accident because I pass the site everyday on my way to the yard, but didn't realise she had died. Rest In Peace, thoughts with her family and friends x


----------



## Luci07 (5 June 2012)

RIP and condolences to friends, family and connections.


----------



## monkeybum13 (5 June 2012)

How terribly sad


----------



## madalicedj (5 June 2012)

poor soul


----------



## alliersv1 (5 June 2012)

Very sad indeed.
May she rest in peace


----------



## Penny Less (5 June 2012)

Very sad to hear this.

It could happen to any one of us, couldnt it. Makes me think v hard about riding i must say


----------



## FestiveBoomBoom (5 June 2012)

Poor lady, it must have been terrifying.


----------



## FabioandFreddy (5 June 2012)

v sad news.


----------



## olop (5 June 2012)

Oh my  
RIP xxx


----------



## lynseylou1 (5 June 2012)

how very sad indeed. So easily any of us. Prayers and thoughts to her family  xx


----------



## Rambo (5 June 2012)

Very very sad...happenned about a mile from my house although don't know the person involved. RIP


----------



## xspiralx (5 June 2012)

How sad. Just goes to show how dangerous it really is on the roads - I wish more drivers appreciated how devastating the consequences can be and would take more care around horses.


----------



## mollymum (5 June 2012)

Poor girl....R.I.P.  Am I stupid to want to carry on  although I've had such intermittant riding?  If only bridle paths were more accessible......if only there were footpaths and field edges that could be used legally, to help keep us off the road.....


----------



## starryeyed (5 June 2012)

How very sad, poor lady  Rest in peace.


----------



## Ceris Comet (5 June 2012)

RIP and thoughts with the family. At least it wasn't the horse this time or this thread would be 50/60 pages by now...
Food for thought


----------



## rockysmum (5 June 2012)

Ceris Comet said:



			RIP and thoughts with the family. At least it wasn't the horse this time or this thread would be 50/60 pages by now...
Food for thought
		
Click to expand...

That usually happens when its a careless driver hitting a horse.

From the sound of the article this sounds like a horse spooking and bolting.  A bit different and it can happen to any of us, not necessarily on roads.

Very tragic, so sorry for her family.


----------



## FionaM12 (5 June 2012)

Ceris Comet said:



			RIP and thoughts with the family. At least it wasn't the horse this time or this thread would be 50/60 pages by now...
Food for thought
		
Click to expand...




rockysmum said:



			That usually happens when its a careless driver hitting a horse.

From the sound of the article this sounds like a horse spooking and bolting.  A bit different and it can happen to any of us, not necessarily on roads.

Very tragic, so sorry for her family.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with Rockysmum. From the report it looks like a case of no-one being at fault, just a tragic accident.

Nothing really to say except condolences to anyone who knew the poor young woman.


----------



## Zacksmum (5 June 2012)

I was almost killed recently as I was thrown into the path of a motorbike who had no exhaust and the noise was deafening which spooked my very traffic sentive horse. I had today started a thread to ask for help but cannot find it as it must of had no replies.


----------



## FionaM12 (5 June 2012)

Zacksmum said:



			I had today started a thread to ask for help but cannot find it as it must of had no replies. 

Click to expand...

Here it is, three replies:

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=540520

It should be under your "user CP". Possibly a little further down that page under "all subscribed threads".


----------



## Eventer96 (5 June 2012)

We live along the road where it happened and the horse is stabled practically next door to us. We knew the rider and we hacked out with her on occasions. Lovely lady and it is such a horrible thing to happen, especially so close to home!  The horse bolted past my Grandma's going at full speed past our gate, Grandma heard the poor girl screaming (which is how it was bought to her attention). Horse then proceeded to bolt past home and onwards up the road. Even I can tell how fast the horse was going by the hoof indents that remain on the road. As soon as Grandma had heard her she jumped in the car and followed in the direction the horse had bolted off in. about 0.5 miles up the road Grandma was met by the site of the poor lady laying flat on her back on the side of the road- it was clear that she was badly injured and unconscious. Grandma was first to be on the scene and was the one to call for medical help. She was air lifted off to a London hospital, obvious signs showed that she had sustained a serious head injury. That night she had surgery. Unfortunately, she lost her battle. She will be sorely missed by all who knew her and it goes to show how precious life is and that each day should never be taken for granted! Rest in peace lovely! God clearly needed another angel


----------



## FionaM12 (5 June 2012)

Eventer96, how tragic and horrific for all of you. Your poor grandma must be very traumatised. A dreadful thing to witness. 

It sounds like your grandma acted very quickly and did all she could. My condolences to everyone who knew this poor young woman.


----------



## applecart14 (9 June 2012)

Your Grandma did all she could to help bless her, and even with all her help and speed that obviously improved the girls chances it just proves that the injury was too severe and nothing could be done to help the poor girl.  Tragic.

A friend on a previous livery yard died when she borrowed a hat and took her sons flighty horse on a hack in an effort to understand why the horse misbehaved on the road.  It bolted and threw her to the ground.  She died after surgery some weeks later from brain injury.  It came as a huge shock.


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (9 June 2012)

Very sad, my thoughts go out to her family and friends, incredibly tragic


----------

